# When do USC film school decisions go out?



## Film School Questions (Jan 8, 2022)

According to the stats from the over 3,300 film school applications in FilmSchool.org's database, the earliest USC film school decision decision dates reported as of today are March 23 for undergrad, February 11 for MFA film, and February 20 for MFA Writing for Screen & Television.

Full admissions statistics in links below with accepted applicant film experience, country, ages, undergraduate degree, lowest accepted GPA, SAT, ACT, GRE score, and more including what percentage is admitted with or without interviews and how many are waitlisted.


USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) Acceptance Rate






27%

Admitted
98   out of   365   Admitted



24%

Waitlisted
87   out of   365   Waitlisted



49%

*Not Admitted*
180   out of   365   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) Acceptance Rate






25%

Admitted
55   out of   218   Admitted



4%

Waitlisted
9   out of   218   Waitlisted



71%

*Not Admitted*
154   out of   218   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




USC School of Cinematic Arts (BA/BFA) Acceptance Rate






30%

Admitted
7   out of   23   Admitted



70%

*Not Admitted*
16   out of   23   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



For more information and help please check out the application threads in the forums below:






						Application Year Threads (MA/MFA)
					

Applying to a certain program? The threads here are for you to chat with your fellow applicants as you move through the application process. "USC Production 2020" or "AFI Screenwriting 2020" etc...



					www.filmschool.org
				









						Application Year Threads (BA/BS)
					

Applying to a certain program? The threads here are for you to chat with your fellow applicants as you move through the application process. "USC Production 2020" or "NYU Tisch 2020" etc...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

